# Craftsman 113 table saw upgrades....



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*Not a true blog...*

I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed looking at all of the possible/plausible/necessary upgrades that I need/want to do to my table saw (and other tools but this one takes precedence). So I thought well… I should probably put them in some kind of order - not necessarily in any order - maybe somewhat necessity? As a newb, I just want to make sure my equipment is running as well and as safely as it possibly can. It's already in great condition for it's age and I'd like to make sure it stays that way while I keep all my digits enact.  I'm open to opinions as to changing the order or changing items in the list out for other things. If it can be useful to others - great! or even spark discussion - I'm cool with that as well. That or this blog will be my personal notepad.  So here goes :

1. V-link Belt (Harbor Freight or Rockler)

2. New splitter/anti-kickback pawls/etc 
a. Shark guard waiting list

3. New Blades (freud most likely) 
a. Combination (thin kerf) 
b. Cross Cut (thin kerf) 
c. Rip (thin Kerf)

4. New Fence (stock fence currently
a. Vega 40
b. DIY my own (per other LJ blogs)

5. ZCI inserts

6. Micro-Jig Gripper

7. Miter Gauge 
a. Low level Incra

8. Cross Cut sled


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

rhybeka said:


> *Not a true blog...*
> 
> I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed looking at all of the possible/plausible/necessary upgrades that I need/want to do to my table saw (and other tools but this one takes precedence). So I thought well… I should probably put them in some kind of order - not necessarily in any order - maybe somewhat necessity? As a newb, I just want to make sure my equipment is running as well and as safely as it possibly can. It's already in great condition for it's age and I'd like to make sure it stays that way while I keep all my digits enact.  I'm open to opinions as to changing the order or changing items in the list out for other things. If it can be useful to others - great! or even spark discussion - I'm cool with that as well. That or this blog will be my personal notepad.  So here goes :
> 
> ...


1. New Fence
2. Miter guage
3. splitter and new blade
The above list will make a new saw out of it. Everything else on your list can wait.


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

rhybeka said:


> *Not a true blog...*
> 
> I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed looking at all of the possible/plausible/necessary upgrades that I need/want to do to my table saw (and other tools but this one takes precedence). So I thought well… I should probably put them in some kind of order - not necessarily in any order - maybe somewhat necessity? As a newb, I just want to make sure my equipment is running as well and as safely as it possibly can. It's already in great condition for it's age and I'd like to make sure it stays that way while I keep all my digits enact.  I'm open to opinions as to changing the order or changing items in the list out for other things. If it can be useful to others - great! or even spark discussion - I'm cool with that as well. That or this blog will be my personal notepad.  So here goes :
> 
> ...


I own an old Craftsman 113 saw too - a lot older than yours. I am a minimalist when it comes to tools - I won't do upgrades just to upgrade - if I don't see a real advantage to it, it won't get done. That being said, I agree with most of johnstoneb's list.

1. Fence - this is the single biggest thing you can do that will make the saw feel like a new saw. Sadly, most of Craftsman's cost-cutting over the years seemed to sacrifice quality in the fence. The Vega 40 is a nice fence but expensive. I am a big fan of the Ridgid fence systems with the extruded aluminum rails - my saw has the AC1036 from Ridgid. Sadly, those don't seem to be for sale anymore except used. Rolling your own fence is very possible - see Hutch's homemade fence system here on LJ. That is the way I was going until I ran into a deal on the AC1036 used. But when you factor the cost of those aluminum extrusions, the Vega might look like a good deal.

2. New Blade - this is the second biggest thing you can do that will make your saw feel like a new saw. As I said, I am a minimalist. I use a Diablo (still made by Freud?) combination blade and don't change to dedicated ripping or crosscut blades. Thin kerf - about 0.1" - it cuts everything I've thrown at it with the 1HP motor on my saw: cherry, oak, black walnut up to 1" thick. Reasonably priced and very smooth-cutting, highly recommended.

3. Miter Gauge - feh! Unless you have a really cheap version (plastic!) the miter gauges that Sears sold with their saws are pretty rugged and stay true. I put a simple sacrificial extension from wood on mine and it serves me well. I don't do many angle cuts, though, just right-angle cross-cuts. YMMV.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

rhybeka said:


> *Not a true blog...*
> 
> I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed looking at all of the possible/plausible/necessary upgrades that I need/want to do to my table saw (and other tools but this one takes precedence). So I thought well… I should probably put them in some kind of order - not necessarily in any order - maybe somewhat necessity? As a newb, I just want to make sure my equipment is running as well and as safely as it possibly can. It's already in great condition for it's age and I'd like to make sure it stays that way while I keep all my digits enact.  I'm open to opinions as to changing the order or changing items in the list out for other things. If it can be useful to others - great! or even spark discussion - I'm cool with that as well. That or this blog will be my personal notepad.  So here goes :
> 
> ...


I agree with EEngineer on the blade a good combination blade will cover your blade needs for quite awhile.
If your miter guage is tight in the slot the Sears guage is a good guage. The only way I could get my miter guage to cut square was wrap it with aluminum foil. I tried center punching the bar no dice. I finally replaced it with a low level Incra that was adjustable in the slot and it now cuts square and accurate miters.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

rhybeka said:


> *Not a true blog...*
> 
> I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed looking at all of the possible/plausible/necessary upgrades that I need/want to do to my table saw (and other tools but this one takes precedence). So I thought well… I should probably put them in some kind of order - not necessarily in any order - maybe somewhat necessity? As a newb, I just want to make sure my equipment is running as well and as safely as it possibly can. It's already in great condition for it's age and I'd like to make sure it stays that way while I keep all my digits enact.  I'm open to opinions as to changing the order or changing items in the list out for other things. If it can be useful to others - great! or even spark discussion - I'm cool with that as well. That or this blog will be my personal notepad.  So here goes :
> 
> ...


Definitely agree with fence upgrade and a sharp quality blade. Tune it up so the blade and miter slots are square and parallel where they need to be and the saw will serve you well. I might bump up the crosscut sled higher on the list, if you think you'll be using the saw to make more right angle cuts than angle cuts, from both a safety and accuracy perspective. BTW, I have an older 113 model saw with a Delta T-2 on it and it works well for me. I did add link belts after I built the crosscut sled and tuned it up with the PALS kit.

Good luck on your woodworking journey, and be safe.


----------



## RCT (Feb 17, 2008)

rhybeka said:


> *Not a true blog...*
> 
> I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed looking at all of the possible/plausible/necessary upgrades that I need/want to do to my table saw (and other tools but this one takes precedence). So I thought well… I should probably put them in some kind of order - not necessarily in any order - maybe somewhat necessity? As a newb, I just want to make sure my equipment is running as well and as safely as it possibly can. It's already in great condition for it's age and I'd like to make sure it stays that way while I keep all my digits enact.  I'm open to opinions as to changing the order or changing items in the list out for other things. If it can be useful to others - great! or even spark discussion - I'm cool with that as well. That or this blog will be my personal notepad.  So here goes :
> 
> ...


PALS kit +1
If the top's not square nothing else will help 
New blade is a must if the Blade is old/dull check after cleaning (cleaning is cheeper)
If the cutting your doing can be handled with a Cross Cut sled then the rip fence can go down the list
Same with the Miter Gauge but the Incra's slot bar can be had and should install on to the 113's gauge 
V-link Belt last it will help hide other inperfections but get one when they are fixed 
(they are great for the feel of the saw)


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Not a true blog...*
> 
> I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed looking at all of the possible/plausible/necessary upgrades that I need/want to do to my table saw (and other tools but this one takes precedence). So I thought well… I should probably put them in some kind of order - not necessarily in any order - maybe somewhat necessity? As a newb, I just want to make sure my equipment is running as well and as safely as it possibly can. It's already in great condition for it's age and I'd like to make sure it stays that way while I keep all my digits enact.  I'm open to opinions as to changing the order or changing items in the list out for other things. If it can be useful to others - great! or even spark discussion - I'm cool with that as well. That or this blog will be my personal notepad.  So here goes :
> 
> ...


Thanks guys! Looks like I should shift my thinking a bit then - and reprice Hutch's extrusions. The more I think about it the more I'm thinking that's my issue with my cuts not being straight. I haven't been lucky enough to find a T2 for decent - though EE may be right on a vega looking pretty good after pricing Hutches out again. If memory serves it's close - but there's less work with the vega since all of the holes are in the right places ? I think I can get by with a Freud combo blade that's decent - the miter may just stay as it is and I'll find a better piece of scrap wood to beef it up with


----------



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

rhybeka said:


> *Not a true blog...*
> 
> I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed looking at all of the possible/plausible/necessary upgrades that I need/want to do to my table saw (and other tools but this one takes precedence). So I thought well… I should probably put them in some kind of order - not necessarily in any order - maybe somewhat necessity? As a newb, I just want to make sure my equipment is running as well and as safely as it possibly can. It's already in great condition for it's age and I'd like to make sure it stays that way while I keep all my digits enact.  I'm open to opinions as to changing the order or changing items in the list out for other things. If it can be useful to others - great! or even spark discussion - I'm cool with that as well. That or this blog will be my personal notepad.  So here goes :
> 
> ...


I also have a 113. Craftsman.
I bought a Muelcab fence about 6 years ago. bolted rite on without any problems.
They still sell them. I think there about $290 now.
Check them out. www.muelcab.com


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Not a true blog...*
> 
> I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed looking at all of the possible/plausible/necessary upgrades that I need/want to do to my table saw (and other tools but this one takes precedence). So I thought well… I should probably put them in some kind of order - not necessarily in any order - maybe somewhat necessity? As a newb, I just want to make sure my equipment is running as well and as safely as it possibly can. It's already in great condition for it's age and I'd like to make sure it stays that way while I keep all my digits enact.  I'm open to opinions as to changing the order or changing items in the list out for other things. If it can be useful to others - great! or even spark discussion - I'm cool with that as well. That or this blog will be my personal notepad.  So here goes :
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve! I like the look of it - and adding my router to the right side was something I had been considering. Hmmm…$280 isn't bad.
http://www.mulecab.com/M1040Rip.html

Vega's coming in not too far behind. I found this on amazon: 
Vega PRO 40 Table Saw Fence System With 42-Inch Fence Bar, 40-Inch to Right
by Vega
Price: $257.96 & FREE Shipping


----------



## RCT (Feb 17, 2008)

rhybeka said:


> *Not a true blog...*
> 
> I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed looking at all of the possible/plausible/necessary upgrades that I need/want to do to my table saw (and other tools but this one takes precedence). So I thought well… I should probably put them in some kind of order - not necessarily in any order - maybe somewhat necessity? As a newb, I just want to make sure my equipment is running as well and as safely as it possibly can. It's already in great condition for it's age and I'd like to make sure it stays that way while I keep all my digits enact.  I'm open to opinions as to changing the order or changing items in the list out for other things. If it can be useful to others - great! or even spark discussion - I'm cool with that as well. That or this blog will be my personal notepad.  So here goes :
> 
> ...


You could look here as well
http://vsctools.com/shop/table-saw-fence/


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

rhybeka said:


> *Not a true blog...*
> 
> I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed looking at all of the possible/plausible/necessary upgrades that I need/want to do to my table saw (and other tools but this one takes precedence). So I thought well… I should probably put them in some kind of order - not necessarily in any order - maybe somewhat necessity? As a newb, I just want to make sure my equipment is running as well and as safely as it possibly can. It's already in great condition for it's age and I'd like to make sure it stays that way while I keep all my digits enact.  I'm open to opinions as to changing the order or changing items in the list out for other things. If it can be useful to others - great! or even spark discussion - I'm cool with that as well. That or this blog will be my personal notepad.  So here goes :
> 
> ...


My take, since your miter gauge should be adequate for most work (I finally upgraded to a Osborne-very happy with it), all but 2 & 3 are relatively inexpensive-so I'd do all of those first! You can buy one ZCI for standard cuts and then make your own for dados and angled cuts. The PALS kit will straighten out that blade, and the v-belt makes it much smoother and quieter-far more than I had imagined. I'm a big Grr-ripper fan, but that's not essential for operating it.

My one suggestion is that you might consider a MJ splitter until you can afford the shark guard.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Not a true blog...*
> 
> I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed looking at all of the possible/plausible/necessary upgrades that I need/want to do to my table saw (and other tools but this one takes precedence). So I thought well… I should probably put them in some kind of order - not necessarily in any order - maybe somewhat necessity? As a newb, I just want to make sure my equipment is running as well and as safely as it possibly can. It's already in great condition for it's age and I'd like to make sure it stays that way while I keep all my digits enact.  I'm open to opinions as to changing the order or changing items in the list out for other things. If it can be useful to others - great! or even spark discussion - I'm cool with that as well. That or this blog will be my personal notepad.  So here goes :
> 
> ...


Thanks Charles! Shark Guard is actually in production as I type - t-minus 3 weeks. Saving my current pennies for a thin kerf blade. The debate is which blade first??! There's too many decent midline blades out there - I'm looking to spend ~$50 - but my debate is combination blade, plywood blade, etc… I'm leaning towards plywood blade first since 90% of the projects I have now are plywood…buuuut…. I'm still on the fence  I managed to pick up a link belt at HF this past weekend but I haven't gotten it installed yet.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Not a true blog...*
> 
> I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed looking at all of the possible/plausible/necessary upgrades that I need/want to do to my table saw (and other tools but this one takes precedence). So I thought well… I should probably put them in some kind of order - not necessarily in any order - maybe somewhat necessity? As a newb, I just want to make sure my equipment is running as well and as safely as it possibly can. It's already in great condition for it's age and I'd like to make sure it stays that way while I keep all my digits enact.  I'm open to opinions as to changing the order or changing items in the list out for other things. If it can be useful to others - great! or even spark discussion - I'm cool with that as well. That or this blog will be my personal notepad.  So here goes :
> 
> ...


pooh good call RCT! I remember Mark S. doing a spot on those guys  Supporting them would be great too. Tough decisions!


----------



## RCT (Feb 17, 2008)

rhybeka said:


> *Not a true blog...*
> 
> I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed looking at all of the possible/plausible/necessary upgrades that I need/want to do to my table saw (and other tools but this one takes precedence). So I thought well… I should probably put them in some kind of order - not necessarily in any order - maybe somewhat necessity? As a newb, I just want to make sure my equipment is running as well and as safely as it possibly can. It's already in great condition for it's age and I'd like to make sure it stays that way while I keep all my digits enact.  I'm open to opinions as to changing the order or changing items in the list out for other things. If it can be useful to others - great! or even spark discussion - I'm cool with that as well. That or this blog will be my personal notepad.  So here goes :
> 
> ...


rhybeka
I was at one time in the process improvement filed. It's interesting to see ideas come to life 
(this guy building a fence for himself) 



then to see how the compromises of the design come about to make the idea mass produce-able.
The advantage with supporting a group like this is the compromises are explained by having to
repeat steps many times. Rather than the norm of some marketing guy changing design for profit.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*Fence *

Out of curiosity I priced out Hutch's fence parts and came up with about $260 for the main parts. I added a few more things to my order than he did (extra screws, slot covers, etc) so overall it was about $275. Not bad!

020 T Slot Linear Bearing Brake Kit 40 S 40-6800 N
Quantity: 1
$13.75
8020 Inc 3×3 T-Slot Aluminum Extrusion 15 Series 3030×36 Black
Quantity: 1
$46.71
8020 T Slot Aluminum Linear Bearing 15 S 6816 N
Quantity: 1
$58.95
8020 T Slot Aluminum Brake Kit Ready Linear Bearing 15 Series 6516 N
Quantity: 
$63.40
80/20 Inc T-Slot Smooth 1.5×1.5 Aluminum Extrusion 15 Series 1515-S x 48 N
Quantity: 2
$54.78

Total:
$257.78


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Fence *
> 
> Out of curiosity I priced out Hutch's fence parts and came up with about $260 for the main parts. I added a few more things to my order than he did (extra screws, slot covers, etc) so overall it was about $275. Not bad!
> 
> ...


Not bad…but this one will have to wait


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*Revised list... take 1 and 2*

parts borrowed from EE's post on my first blog, and built on 

1. Fence -nice recommendations on the last two posts - just have to save my pennies

2. New Blade(s) - combination blade and plywood blade are working superbly well

3. Shark Guard - struggling with installation but I have it 

4. PALS / Link Belt - have a link belt but I'm not sure why I thought I needed it for the TS - it's a direct drive.

5.Miter Gauge - will wait on this one as it appears low on the priority list and there are more options on this.

6. Dust collection / other - been thinking on building a TS/Router combo table or something along those lines to help control the dust and add to my storage capacity. Worried about size though and since my project list is long already, this one will stay in thought until next year.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*So it begins...*

1. Fence - going with Hutch's aluminum extrusion fence. Have all of the parts - just need to assemble and drill necessary holes

2. New Blade(s) - combination blade and plywood blade are working superbly well (DONE!)

3. Shark Guard - still working on getting the installation good a year after purchase (with school and graduation thrown in there). I can get it installed, but it doesn't line up properly with the blade - and has a tendency to fall to one side or the other.

4. PALS / Link Belt - jury's still out on if I need this - my saw doesn't seem to be belt driven. Need to take another look.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

rhybeka said:


> *So it begins...*
> 
> 1. Fence - going with Hutch's aluminum extrusion fence. Have all of the parts - just need to assemble and drill necessary holes
> 
> ...


Trust me, a 113 is belt driven. have one in storage right now. Mine even has a dual belt pulley system to it.

Blade guards are a PITA on a 113, biggest reason I left mine off. The splitter never lined up with the blade, and if I changed a blade, I'd have to try again to align it. They have a weird point in the back, that is a single point to mount on. Not the sturdiest wat to attach a guard.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

rhybeka said:


> *So it begins...*
> 
> 1. Fence - going with Hutch's aluminum extrusion fence. Have all of the parts - just need to assemble and drill necessary holes
> 
> ...


Pals makes blade adjustment a lot easier, but never had any problems trying to align my craftsman saw without them. I found a socket with a couple extensions took care of mine pretty handily.

A link belt never hurts but If you don't have vibration issues I wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *So it begins...*
> 
> 1. Fence - going with Hutch's aluminum extrusion fence. Have all of the parts - just need to assemble and drill necessary holes
> 
> ...


Hmmm cool thanks guys  It must just mean I have to crawl under the saw to get to the belt then since my motor is all enclosed. I have a HF link belt that can go on it right now but no PALS right yet.

@Bandit you aint kidding! I tried for like two hours yesterday with the shark guard and I'm just not getting it to balance.


----------



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

rhybeka said:


> *So it begins...*
> 
> 1. Fence - going with Hutch's aluminum extrusion fence. Have all of the parts - just need to assemble and drill necessary holes
> 
> ...


Some Craftsman saws will not accept a Shark Guard. Mine is one of them. However I do not have any issues with the stock spreader.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *So it begins...*
> 
> 1. Fence - going with Hutch's aluminum extrusion fence. Have all of the parts - just need to assemble and drill necessary holes
> 
> ...


Well that would really suck since I checked with Lee before I ordered to verify it would fit. I still have the stock guard but it has a few issues that make it more of a danger than a safety to use. I may scavenge it for parts and see if I can mix the two together and get something working or at least point myself in the right direction. I probly just need to take more pics and email Lee for help or lay least give him a heads up. PALs were ordered yesterday so we'll see how that works out.


----------



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

rhybeka said:


> *So it begins...*
> 
> 1. Fence - going with Hutch's aluminum extrusion fence. Have all of the parts - just need to assemble and drill necessary holes
> 
> ...


I looked into the PALs, but I found that I could use a ratchet clamp to move the trunions in a precise manner. I was able to get the blade to within 0.002" of the miter slot. Tightening the bolts on the trunions had that much movement.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *So it begins...*
> 
> 1. Fence - going with Hutch's aluminum extrusion fence. Have all of the parts - just need to assemble and drill necessary holes
> 
> ...


Honestly, I don't even know what a ratchet clamp is DS! There are a few reviews of PALs here on LJ with the Craftsman saws and I don't think (if memory is correct) any of them were bad. I wish I was a bit more mechanically minded for sure. If they make the adjustment easier, I'm all for it. If they don't, they'll go back to Peachtree.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*Revision galore!*

1. Fence - going with Hutch's aluminum extrusion fence. installation process has begun!

2. New Blade(s) - combination blade and plywood blade are working superbly well (DONE!)

3. Shark Guard - installed and awaiting test run

4. PALS / Link Belt - don't need either of these items since my saw is direct drive/mount.

5. ZCI's

6. crosscut sled?

7. New ts base


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

rhybeka said:


> *Revision galore!*
> 
> 1. Fence - going with Hutch's aluminum extrusion fence. installation process has begun!
> 
> ...


Beka-Is that an ordered list, or just a list of things to do? Have you already completed the alignment? IIRC, I built my crosscut sled immediately after I did the alignment. Keep up the momentum!


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

rhybeka said:


> *Revision galore!*
> 
> 1. Fence - going with Hutch's aluminum extrusion fence. installation process has begun!
> 
> ...


Like bandit, I'm surprised that there was a direct drive 113. Sounds like you'll have it working just right for you when you're done.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Revision galore!*
> 
> 1. Fence - going with Hutch's aluminum extrusion fence. installation process has begun!
> 
> ...


Hi Don! It's just a list - not in any particular order this time around. I'm just getting to things as I can. I was kinda surprised mine was different from it seems everyone elses as well! I haven't seen many great things about the direct drive craftsman saws but mine does ok for what I need it to do  I haven't gone crazy and tried cutting wenge with it or anything but it does well with oak and such. It was free to me and has a slight bit of sentimental value (dad/grandad passed it down). so I'd like to use it for as long as I can.  and honestly - it's tough for me to keep up with all the things I 'should' add to it so I'm open to any input really. if there's something you think I'm missing feel free to toss it in here!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

rhybeka said:


> *Revision galore!*
> 
> 1. Fence - going with Hutch's aluminum extrusion fence. installation process has begun!
> 
> ...


Zci's and a cross it sled are a must.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Revision galore!*
> 
> 1. Fence - going with Hutch's aluminum extrusion fence. installation process has begun!
> 
> ...


so here's a question - my TS is only aboug 30.5 inches wide from front to back of blade - I'll be adding an extension wing to the back as soon as I can get the ply together to build a mobile TS base, but I'm in a bit of a quandry in how wide to make the cross cut sled. I don't want it to be too bulky and heavy -but it seems most with contractor saws end up making the sled the same size as the table top?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

rhybeka said:


> *Revision galore!*
> 
> 1. Fence - going with Hutch's aluminum extrusion fence. installation process has begun!
> 
> ...


Just about. I used a 24"x 24" Piece of ply so I could cut pieces up to 20"


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

rhybeka said:


> *Revision galore!*
> 
> 1. Fence - going with Hutch's aluminum extrusion fence. installation process has begun!
> 
> ...


The sled size should be dictated by what you wish to cut.
You can even have 2…. one for small boards and another for larger & wider panels.
Then…. you can also make one for miters….


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Revision galore!*
> 
> 1. Fence - going with Hutch's aluminum extrusion fence. installation process has begun!
> 
> ...


Hmmm. I'm thinking for small cuts and miters first. Table is 19 1/2×30 1/2 I think. Might have enough scrap for one sled!


----------

